# Another New Guy Here with his 1st Gheenoe!!



## RustyReel3755 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello Guys!  I’ve had the ‘noe bug for a while now and have been lurking here trying to learn a few things.  Really like the Classic, as I’m a big guy,  but wanted something I could fish the small ponds and canals around here in and may have to push it down a canal bank to launch so was concerned about the weight.  Ran across this Highsider the other day and decided to bring it home.  It’s a 15’4 on a like new trailer (tires still had those new tire nubbins on them when I started the drive home) with a 6HP Merc 4 stroke.

Fairly basic hull.  The mods you guys do are both tempting and inspiring but I’m trying to keep focused on my original reason for the Highsider ....weight, weight!!  Needs a couple of essentials (bilge pump, cheap fish finder and maybe a reinforced bow eye) but I’m going to try to stick to those at least for the first winter and see how it fishes.  Probably only use the Merc the first couple of times out to see how it runs and then switch to a stern mounted trolling motor as the areas I plan to take the boat can easily be fished with the TM.

Anyway, I’m officially here and my old 17’ Angler Center Console now has a roommate.

Here she is, (not my house!!)


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats, and welcome. Highsiders are great boats.

Kemo


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfect first Gheenoe. I'm sure you'll love it. Whats not to love, simple, stable, and proven. But believe me your little small mods here and there are gonna turn into a bigger 'noe with serious mods if you keep hangin around here 

Welcome to the site. I'll take a Dogfish 90min IPA


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[smiley=welcome.gif] and congrats on your new machine [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Needs a couple of essentials (bilge pump, cheap fish finder and maybe a reinforced bow eye)


Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif]

Good start starting point. Maybe consider putting the TM up front with a Custom Gheenoe trolling motor mount. If you wire in a switch pannel for the the TM, bilge, and what ever else then most of us run the wiring through the rails.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard. That looks like a nice clean boat you found.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome! Nice boat. 

I would recommend installing that bow eye, I don't trust the plastic eye. At least get a strap around the hull near the transom to keep it in place while trailering.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Rusty,

Good eye there Un-Shore. The best insurance by far would be a good sturdy bow eye.

Frank_S


----------



## RustyReel3755 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the welcome.

Strap around the hull was actually the first addition.  Strapped it down before removing it from its old home.

Took it out this morning to see how it would run and to see how much fun it was going to be.  Had outboard problems   so wasn’t much fun.  I had a small emergency paddle and decided very quickly that I did not want to go far with that!  So, wasn’t on the water long.   Had a chance to launch and recover it a couple of time while messing with the motor, on and off were pretty easy.  May move the boat back on the trailer as far as my garage will allow, and extend the bunks, which should make for easier launching.

I’m sure the fun will start soon.......


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice and clean 'noe!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome and nice noe...Congrats!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome, Captain Private Stock & Coke


----------

